# Smaller amounts of stones?



## thecameron8 (Nov 29, 2010)

I have a dealer that I buy Bella MC stones from but they only sell in large quantities. I need to order some ss6 stones but I only need like 6 of one color and 19 of another so buying 1400 stones to me just seems really really silly. Anyone know where I can get smaller amounts that are comparable to Bella MC? I bought some Korean stones off Ebay just to see about them since so many use them and was less than impressed.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

There are grades of Korean. I doubt that you will be able to buy much less than a gross but you might.


----------



## thecameron8 (Nov 29, 2010)

I am fine with a gross but my dealer sells 10 gross at a time.


----------



## L144S (Aug 5, 2011)

Synergy17 sells Bella not sure the quantity minimum but less than10 gross for sure.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Try Synergy 17and sparklerhinestones.com. I think they both have smaller amount options.


----------



## rhinestonetransf (Feb 11, 2009)

Contact 
Michael Georgevich
Operations Manager
Colman & Company, Inc.
5409 S Westshore Blvd.
Tampa, FL 33611


They have a very high end stone that you can buy in packs of ten I think. They just brought them in and they look great!




www.colmanandcompany.com


----------



## thecameron8 (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks all. Synergy is who I usually buy from they sell 10 gross and that is the smallest. I will check out the other options thanks


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Try sparklerhinestones.com. I have bought 1 gross from her. Very good service and nice products.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

For that small a quantity I would go to Hobby Lobby or Michaels and buy some Swarovski stones.


----------



## thecameron8 (Nov 29, 2010)

I didn't even know they sold hot fix stones?


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Some fabric/quilt stores sell them just not sure of sizing and quality. Some sell Swarovsky and some sell plasticy ones.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Korean stones on EBay, probably not.  I don't trust anything on EBay anymore. My son almost fell prey to the "I buy your item for $xx, send you a check for $yy, you keep your portion and send me the rest" scam. Anyway, I digress.

I know Hancock Fabrics, AC Moore and Michaels all sell small packages of Swavorski stones. The problem is going to be color selection. 

Good luck.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

thecameron8 said:


> I didn't even know they sold hot fix stones?


 
Yes, they are usually in the jewelry making supplies area or somewhere in that vicinity.


----------



## L144S (Aug 5, 2011)

AC Moore sells a brand called Jolee, check the box carefully that it says hotfix.


----------

